# What kind of pigeon is this?



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are photos or Romeo (the one on my hand), and Juliet (standing). Now I know that Romeo is a feral pigeon, but what about Julie? I would truly appreciate it if anyone could tell me, or even guess. I'm not an expert, so I can't tell. Thanks!
Julie








Julie








Romeo









These may be tilted... I'll have to see. Hope you can see them ok anyway. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Woa. Ok, I did something wrong with the photo things. There... let's try this...
Sorry the last one is crooked.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I believe that's an American Show Homer. http://www.npausa.com/GLGN/images/GLGN Champions Reduced/edited NPA 08 pigeon pics 4416.jpg


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

the 1st and 3rd pics looks like a mix of American Show Racer and Gaudino (not sure of the spelling) pouters. Does the crop get pretty large when it coo?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a normal ASR to me?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How fun! I can't see the attachments .. when I get to the posts that contain them, I get booted 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'd say an ASR also.

Margaret


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah ASR all the way


----------



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone!*

Thank you all so very much. Yes, when she coos her crop does bloat out... like a ballon, sort of . Romeo, of course, always puffs himself out when he's being territorial. Julie is very sweet, and almost never ever pecks. Are the male ASHs like this? Or are they a little agressive like feral cocks?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Definitely ASR - dilute (silver check)


----------

